# صحون الوجبات السريعة



## الفرح عنواني (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



احلى عرووض لصحون التقديم

عرض على احلى وارقى صحون وجيكات 







وشكل الصحون والجيكات في التقديم راقيه جدا وتصلح تكون هدايا
-------

جيك راقي جدا للعصيرزجاج
يتسع ل عشرة لتر 





ب 160 ريال

----------------------
جيك لتقديم العصير 
سعة 8 لتر ب 150 ريال
سعة 9 لتر ب 160ريال




















---------------------------------
صحن تقديم ستاند بأربع اقسام
اكريلك

رااااااائع جدا للحلا 
والفطائر والفواكه 





















السعر 90 ريال
---------------------------------------

استاند زجاج 3 ادوار
*كلهم نفس الحجم *
*طول الصحن الواحد 28 سم *
*والعرض 15 سم *
*زجاج*










سعر 130 ريال


----------------------------
التوصيل لأهل الشرقية بواسطة مندوب 
باقي المناطق الشحن بالما اكسبرس يكلف 35 ريال للشحن
للطلب -506483760​

http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?... التقديم وجيكات العصير لمحبات التميز والفخامة 
__________________


----------



## النوير (3 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: صحون الوجبات السريعة*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

